

Microsoft: Don't press F1 key in Windows XP - ilamont
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9164038/Microsoft_Don_t_press_F1_key_in_Windows_XP

======
gchucky
"Windows 2000, Windows XP and Windows Server 2003 are impacted by the bug,
said Microsoft, and any supported versions of Internet Explorer (IE) on those
operating systems -- including IE6 on Windows XP -- could be leveraged by
attackers."

Bit of a linkbait title, I think; should be something like "Don't press F1 key
in IE in Windows XP".

